# 2 person TSD form - unknown name



## JGIII (Sep 4, 2010)

All,

My instructor started teaching us (a black belt classs) a 2 person form, and I wanted to find more information out on it, including its proper name/spelling.

The form involves alternating sequences of attacking and defending.  person one starts with 4 hammer fists, advancing into horse stances, while person #2 skips back with 4 open hand high blocks.  And then it continues with P2 attacking back and P1 defending.

Has anyone know any additional info on this?

Thx in advance,

John


----------



## Tim37200 (Sep 10, 2010)

The only traditional 2 man form I've encountered in my research is So Rim Jang Kwan, but it's also performed as a single man form.  Maybe ask your instructor for the name?  Sorry, probably doesn't help much.

Tang Soo


----------

